# How many diapers does your baby use per day?



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi, I usually post in the parenting forums (life with a babe, etc.), but now I have a diapering question so I thought I'd come here!

How many diapers do you go through a day? And when did the # start to decrease? I am just wondering b/c when I was preg. and we were choosing our diapers everyone said to plan for about 12 per day for a newborn, and fewer for an older baby. So we decided to buy 3 dozen so that we could wash every 2nd or even every 3rd day.

Well, ds used about 3 dozen per DAY for the first couple of months. He is now using about 2 dozen per day, and it does not seem to be decreasing any further. Sometimes it is closer to 20/day, sometimes even 18 or 19. And sometimes more like 27 or 28! So we have to wash every day, which is a pain b/c we live in a townhouse with shared laundry, and we often have to wait quite awhile for machines. (There are 3 washers and 3 dryers for about 40 suites).

I was thinking of buying more diapers awhile back, but we kept thinking ds would start to use less. What would you do? Would you buy more? Or just wait it out?

Thanks!









Kirsten


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

My ds is 15 mths and we go thru about 12-14 a day. He goes coverless most of the time so I can tell the minute he is wet and change him.
We used to go thru about 2 dz a day too. But in the last several months it has gone down.
hth


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

My 21 month old wears about 8 a day. We go coverless and he uses the potty about 3-5 times a day. He just decrease his diaper amount within the last few months.


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

DD is 29 months and goes thru about 6-8 per day. She poops on the toilet. DS is still a newborn and goes through 15-18 per day.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntersmommy*
My ds is 15 mths and we go thru about 12-14 a day. He goes coverless most of the time so I can tell the minute he is wet and change him.
We used to go thru about 2 dz a day too. But in the last several months it has gone down.
hth

Yup, I can tell the minute ds is wet too - he lets me know! We joke that he will be easy to potty train, lol. No, seriously, I would change him right away anyway. I wouldn't expect him to sit in a wet diaper, that's just gross. Early on we did try fleece liners at night to keep him feeling dry b/c he was needing 12-15 changes per night and i wasn't getting any sleep. But now he doesn't pee that much at night (maybe 3 or 4 times) and I think the liners made him too hot so I only used them for a few weeks.

Maybe this 12 per day for a newborn is just a myth!


----------



## sarakay2 (Mar 17, 2004)

DS is 10 months and we use about 15 per day. It use to be a lot more (24+) as a newborn so it does go down, usually


----------



## francesmct (Jul 8, 2004)

As a newborn we were changing Finn probably 20 times a day, and now at 6 months it's still 12-15 times I think. I don't change him when he's sleeping, but it's not uncommon for him to poop change poop change poop change all in the space of 10 mins! (we have lots of stairs too, so it's a great workout for mama!)


----------



## francesmct (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh, wanted to add, my comfort level is about 40 dipes if you include a dozen premium prefolds...I usually wash every day though because my pail just can't hold more than about 20 dipes...


----------



## francesmct (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh, wanted to add, my comfort level is about 40 dipes if you include a dozen premium prefolds...I usually wash every day though because my pail just can't hold more than about 20 dipes...and I can wash easily because we don't share facilities.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd have to say 10-15


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

Chloe goes through about 8 to 12 soakers a day (we use quick dry AIO's).


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

My March '04 boy can still go through 20+/day-- esp since he's been teething (cut his first tooth on Sunday) and had a cold = major comfort nursing. I think 12 is the fewest we've ever been through, but the general number is still around 18/day (incl 3-4 at night b/c since he's felt bad he's waking up made and demanding a new diaper as well as nursing at night).


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

At 17 months, Colin does about 12-14 a day. It seems like this has been the # for quite a while.


----------



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

Tabitha is almost four months and we're still at 18-20 per day (we go coverless and change instantly). My husband calls her "the machine." I change between one and three times an hour except at night.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Sophie who is 27 months old uses 7ish a day. She uses 1 while she sleeps for 12 hours over night and the rest during the day. She is really starting to hold her pee. I often go to change her and the diaper will be completely dry. I still change it


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Eden's 7 months and goes through about 12-14 depending on alot of factors. I'd get another dozen if I were you.


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

Taylor used to go thru 20 or more as a newborn. But now that she is 12 months, she goes thru about 7 or 8 a day. We keep her coverless all day, and usually she is still coverless when we are out of the house too


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I change them about every two hrs.

Dd1 hold her pee for a long time. She's potty training and now uses about 1-3 dipes a day. This doens't count the night time one.

DD2 uses about 8-10 dipes a day. This also doesn't count night time dipe.

i suddenly feel like I don't change them often enough.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

15 month old Ella still goes through about 15-18 a day. She HATES to be wet and will tell me the moment her diaper has a drop in it. Its pretty easy to tell with pfs since we go coverless at home, too.


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

Breanna was going dry for longer periods of time and we were changing about 6-8 or so a day, but now she has 3 teeth coming in and it has been about 12+ a day! She is 17M.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

My 5 mo old: about 10
My 19 mo old:about 6 (he is starting to hold his pee and do one big pee every couple of hours)


----------



## sspmhm (Mar 25, 2003)

Daniel goes through about 6-8 per day. He wakes up dry in the morning so only 1 night time diaper. He's 22 months.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

I'd say dd goes through about 10 a day. I check her regularly but she seems to hold it in and then lets the flood gates go.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

We EC and go through about 5 - 12 wet dipes a day, changing as soon as he pees (we only use covers in the car and going out) DS is almost 3 mo


----------

